
That's Slumlord-ess, Fool - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/03/that-slumlord-ess-fool.html
======
33W
I wonder if the view of Single Room Occupancy (SRO) units would change based
on the number on one place. For example, a single building with 12 SROs in the
middle of a single family home neighborhood is less offensive than one with
100 units, or 1000.

Or a single unit SRO, tiny house, that could be easily incorporated into
existing properties. Again, the tech exists to create a living space in a
100sqft footprint, but the regulations make adoption difficult.

